# What to hand out this year? Something different?



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

What are you all handing out this year? I'm looking for ideas, but one thing I know for sure - it will NOT be the common crappy candy that every stocks right now.

Maybe Full Sized Bars (Costco Coupon for next week) or perhaps something from Oriental Trader? Got any ideas or hot finds?


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

I always wanted to be a little devilish and hand out Ice Cream sandwiches one year!!


Muahaha, sorry for the sticky costumes and cars mom!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

trexmgd said:


> What are you all handing out this year? .....Maybe Full Sized Bars...? Got any ideas or hot finds?


Ahh, the Holy Grail of Trick-O-Treating, the full size candy bar. Never ever got one as a kid. Thought it was a myth.

Ms. Doom goes through the same thing every year. Or else she wants to give everybody two pieces. Given that we're buying for 1,500 TOTs, however, once again we opted for pixie sticks and individually wrapped Twizzers. They're fairly cheap and more importantly, are easy to drop into bags even if the kids don't open them very far.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm thinking about doing G-I-D bracelets this year. Something the kids like and will add some additional safety to the rest of their trick or treating.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm doing the glow in the dark bracelets and candy, the bigger kids won't want the bracelets, so I want to have candy for them. Will probably end up giving both to the little tots. No full size for me though, too expensive!:jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We did Halloween juice boxes last year, and it worked out well. Our overstock went to my kid's lunches.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I like the GITD bracelet idea! Kids always love stuff that glows for some reason...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

eanderso13 said:


> I like the GITD bracelet idea! Kids always love stuff that glows for some reason...


That's what I was thinking. So far the best prices I've found are here at http://www.glowuniverse.com/


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll likely do glow in the dark bracelets, and gummy body parts, and eyeball gum (the kids, and grown ups, seemed to like those last year).


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Yer giving out full sized candy bars? What's your address?


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find WWSD bracelets to **** off the overly religious neighbors this year??


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

We always give out full size candy bars and this year we are adding the eight inch Jumbo Glow Bracelets  500 for $50.00 at .10 cents each why not.


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

We're doing glow in the dark bracelets and candy. I'm not sure what kind of candy we're going to hand out this year yet though.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

We're doing "treat bags" for the first time this year. I've got the glow bracelets (15 for a $1 from Michael's), glow in the dark skeletons from Oriental Traders, the little spider rings, and of course, candy. Our candy isn't the cheapest stuff, but there's no way I can do full sized candy bars.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish times were like when I was growing up. I remember getting candy apples, cookies and popcorn balls but then again I am from a small town where everyone knew everyone so it was fine....oh the house to hit every year was the one that gave sodas!!!!

I do something gross....I get mine from oriental trading...in there "gross candy" section...these are my favorite so far this year









I always go over board on treat bags I send to school...last year they were about $5.00 per bag and with 2 kids taking about 30 per...it gets $$$...but hey...its once a year and I like being known as the "cool halloween mom"!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i do candy and a toy--i was thinking glow braclets too
need to check oriental trading , plus i just found this site--
http://www.windycitynovelties.com/halloween-party-favors.asp


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Pixiescandles, they're great I love them!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

*Popcorn?*

I have a popcorn machine I bought from ebay, but it doesn't get used very much. I would love to put it to use and maybe give the kids a bag of popcorn. I really wanted to give it a different color, so i have to look for a place that sells green or red popcorn?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

This year we're doing treat bags, GID bracelets, beaded necklaces and balloons on sticks plus about 100 plushies that we had left over from last year.

The kids should really like us this year LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Joiseygal said:


> I have a popcorn machine I bought from ebay, but it doesn't get used very much. I would love to put it to use and maybe give the kids a bag of popcorn. I really wanted to give it a different color, so i have to look for a place that sells green or red popcorn?


Won't find a place that colors their kernels and it stays through popping stage. You have to color them after they are popped.

You could do it yourself...if you can get the parents to trust you enough to let the kids eat it...


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Bilbo said:


> Anyone know where I can find WWSD bracelets to **** off the overly religious neighbors this year??


Now they wouldn't be coming to your house trick or treating would they??


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> I have a popcorn machine I bought from ebay, but it doesn't get used very much. I would love to put it to use and maybe give the kids a bag of popcorn. I really wanted to give it a different color, so i have to look for a place that sells green or red popcorn?


Wonder if you could "spray" it with food coloring spray like they sell in the grocery store--think Wilton makes it. Question is would people feel it's okay to eat. If I were a parent I wouldn't be keen on kids getting unwrapped food items. It would be okay though if you were having a party at your house. Popcorn would be great to go along with someone who does a clown/circus theme.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Walmart had some popcorn balls and halloween pretzel bags. I thought gee that might be a nice change of pace--I love chocolate but have gotten to the point that I hate everything chocolate. That said, I really liked the tri-pack of Hersheys, Reese Cups & Peppermint Patties that were shaped like tombstones, pumpkins, and bats though. They were more expensive AND seemed smaller than the other candy however.

My theme is going to be pirates and swamp witch related--the kids have to listen to the animated characters and follow the GID pirate's map markings (on my driveway and sidewalk) to get to the various listening and viewing stations to finally get to the witch's swamp shack where I'll be handing out candy. I figured I will hand out regular halloween candy and if the ToT can tell me where the missing pirate Captain probably is, they'll get some extra pirates booty--chocolate gold coins and some other pirate goodies.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

*Popcorn*

I think I will give the parents and kids the option to take popcorn or candy. I'm not too sure if they will feel comfortable about taking unwrapped treats. I could always get cool looking popcorn bags to put the popcorn in. Maybe I willl get some food coloring like Spookie and SIckie suggested and see what it taste like. I will do a test trial before halloween.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

I've been thinking about getting something from www.flashingblinkylights.com


----------



## dutton (Sep 6, 2008)

i figured the gid bracelets would be way more $$ than candy but I guess i was WRONG I think we'll go with the bracelets this year


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

*Oriental trading*

orientaltrading.com has by far the best candy for halloween. Check it out!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I always make up a paper lunch bag full of the bite size
candy, such as Milky Way, Three Muskateers, ect.
and little spookey spider rings and skeletons and what-nots. and this year,
I will be adding the gitd bracelets.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes they do. I just got thier catalog in the mail the other day,
and will order some treats from them 



kciaccio said:


> orientaltrading.com has by far the best candy for halloween. Check it out!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

the last few years I handed out goody bags filled with stuff,I think I am just going to hand out full size candy bars this year. "Mmmmmm Butterfinger!, mmmmm Reeses peanut butter cups,Mmmmmmm Kit Kat." drool.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

@ those who can't believe in handing out full size candy bars - I guess it's all perspective/relative to our own area. I don't get 1500 TOTs, probably not even 150... With the housing bust going strong in SoCal, I'm not sure if I'll have 100 this year.

I'm still going to go over-the-top for my haunt though!


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

I like the idea of the GID bracelets - Cheep and fun for the micro-TOTs. Do you open them, break'em, and have them glowing? I think that's the route I'd go - a glowing candy dish sounds fun.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

to tell you the truth when we were kids, we wanted the candy...

Just so you know DO NOT give out the gummy eyeballs they sell at walgreens ...they are rubber and gross. only good for props

Speaking of do any of you taste the candy you give out most of the gummy ones are horrible. I bought some bloody fingers and stuff from OT a few yrs back ...gross yuck yuck


----------



## bullyghost (Aug 17, 2008)

Just got back from Michaels ...We bought 600 glowstick bracelets! They said that all the stores are trying to get rid of them so they are $1.00 for a tube of 15!!! Awesome deal! So........looks like candy (sour patch stuff) and bracelets for us this year....Funny thing...The store clerks asked why we wanted so many...so we told them for Halloween...They wanted to know where we lived so that they could bring their Tots by the house!!! Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I bought 400 4 inch glow sticks online brand new. What drives me crazy are the kids that don't make an effort to dress up so the ones that are wearing decent costumes are going to get battery operated lanterns (I bought from woot.com) until they run out and then something else that I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Dionicia - that brings up a great point: What to do with TOTs that don't even bother to dress up.


----------



## bullyghost (Aug 17, 2008)

The way I figure it...the TOTs that don't dress up have more going on in their lives...I treat them the same as all the others....and wish them all a very Happy Halloween!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Im with Sickie Ickie, I gave out Juice boxes from Target last year. They had a great Halloween Motif on them and the kids and parents really appreciated it. I was always thirsty cuz of all the candy I had snuck before I got home. I may decide to do a witch's punch area and offer the parents a glass of punch. Im more apt to take things from strangers unwrapped. I guess you gotta watch out for everyone, but Im hoping my neighbors will come to love our display and we can do more homemade things.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

There are these balls that you squeeze and then it starts flashing blue and red lights.

My cousin handed these out in goodie bags after one of their kid's birthday parties.

We were driving home from the party late and all of a sudden freaked out when the lights started flashing, thinking we were being pulled over! Our hearts just jumped and I was like "Are you speeding? What did you do????!!! The cops!". Mr. W was like "I don't know! F#*@! ". The boys started laughing at us, then they told us it was the ball.

It was a funny family moment. Those balls are cool!

They come as necklaces, keychains, on a bracelet or just as a ball.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...ductsCatalog&sd=Flashing+Star+Ball+Key+Chains


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

*Lol*

Funny story Ms. Wicked. The kids must love your house you are very generous.  As for me the kids are stuck with popcorn!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Since we are doing a pirate theme this year we are giving out a toy and candy to each TOT. They can choose from a pirate flag, a silver skull ring, a necklace, or other pirate goodies as well as candy. We are buying for 400. We already got all the goodies from Oriental Trading.


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

The first few years that we lived here I would buy treats for the tots and in all the 15years that we have been here we got 2 kids. Still I would buy stuff just in case. Last year I decided why bother. Wouldn't ya know my hubby and daughter yelled at me because they look forward to the treats!!


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

For the first few years, I'd get 5 or 10 TOTs each year. Then, for almost 10 years, none at all. Disgusted with the situation, I put out some tombstones and lights to make my already gloomy stone house even creepier. The kids came back. Since then, I've added more and more. The number of TOTs has grown proportionally to the size of the display. It doesn't hurt that I live on a busy road, and the school busses pass every day...


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

For the older TOT's I've been thinking of hitting Wal-Mart's dollar DVD bin for Night of the Living Dead. A classic.


----------



## kruella (Feb 23, 2007)

Don of the Dead said:


> For the older TOT's I've been thinking of hitting Wal-Mart's dollar DVD bin for Night of the Living Dead. A classic.


That is a great idea!!

I hand out full size candy and glow bracelets. I get around 50 TOT's. I live in a gated community and the old farts close the gates to prevent outsiders from coming in The gate is broken this year(hopefully will stay that way:devil
This year I purchased flashing bracelets. I'm happy with them, I worry the older kids will think they're lame. I'm going to pick up a few DVD's . I hope I get at least 100 TOT'ers this year!!!


----------



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

We gave out GID bracelets one year--then last year we gave out candy, a tootsie roll (our counting system) and rubber ducks to the little guys. We have some rubber ducks left over and I think we are going to get a thing of bubbles. As for candy, I am sure it will be the run of the run of the mill cheap stuff--that way I don't eat what's left over. Or better yet, I don't open the bags before Halloween and eat it all up....which has hppened several times.....


----------

